# Reticulated Python owners



## Fizzy1991 (8 mo ago)

Hi people this is my first post so hi 👋😂 big animal lover here not just reptiles practically all animals can’t do trantulas 🤣 own and breed all sorts of reptiles and always seam to end up taking in neglected or homeless animals.

I have recently ended up with a male retic i believe he is a tiger but not 100 percent he is my first big snake only reason I took him in was he was dumped on someone’s door who couldn’t look after him and tried practically every rescue going none could accommodate him so I felt compelled to help. poor thing was riddled with mites was going to treat the mites and rehome home him but I have grown attached to him and fully intend on keeping him.

atm his is a hair over 7 foot I am fully aware at what I have taken on and The commitment involved with these snakes not comparing it to but have trained various animals in past psychotic goshawks a other raptors which are also very food driven and by the summer he will be getting a 10x5x7 enclosure atm he is in a 6x2x2.

obviously after eradicating the mite his first shed was awful had to assist with he retained small patches second shed big improvement he went of his food for 3 weeks 1 week before shed and 1 week after although I bumped his humidity to high 80s he realy struggled to shift it so I soaked him wiched he freak at opened his mouth at me and was going berserk shed came off and his was look so much better fast forward to tonight this generally docile ish (viv defensive) snake attacked the hook kept shrugging from the hook finally got him moving so I could pick him up and the work I have done with him up to this point seams to have went backwards seams a lot more distrustful of me after 10 mins of being out he calmed down put him back on a positive note.

what I would like to know peoples thoughts on this is it likely to be the 2 week gap from handling during his shed and after his meal or the soaking incident amazed how intelligent these snakes seam to be and advise or pointers from experienced retic keeps would be most appreciated realy want to do well by this snake iv leaned the hard way to pay close attention to body language and belive I can read him fairly well. Thanks i advance people


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

I don’t keep any big species, but good on you for taking him on!

If you can manage a Goshawk, then I guess a retic would be easier?


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

I am very sorry but I cannot decipher your question from your post. I am assuming it is about handling. 

Retics are quite defensive and often have very strong feeding responses, they are best removed from an enclosure with a hook to ensure they know they are not being fed. Many will then calm down and become handleable outside of the enclosure once they understand what is happening. 

Well done on taking him on, though retics can be hard to manage at times, even for those with plenty of snake experience. Also I have seen/heard of many stories of rescue snakes (of numerous species) being described by the previous owner as tame and friendly to then behave entirely different in the care of the rescuer. In my opinion in many case this is actually because the animal is now kept properly and at the correct temperature and so has the energy to behave how it wishes.


----------



## Fizzy1991 (8 mo ago)

Swindinian said:


> I don’t keep any big species, but good on you for taking him on!
> 
> If you can manage a Goshawk, then I guess a retic would be easier?


Thing is I have grown up around birds of prey and was mentored only have a few years behind my belt with snakes and I’m on my own I’m the only person I know that keeps reptiles full stop let alone big species of snakes. But yer he is 🤩


----------



## Fizzy1991 (8 mo ago)

LiasisUK said:


> I am very sorry but I cannot decipher your question from your post. I am assuming it is about handling.
> 
> Retics are quite defensive and often have very strong feeding responses, they are best removed from an enclosure with a hook to ensure they know they are not being fed. Many will then calm down and become handleable outside of the enclosure once they understand what is happening.
> 
> Well done on taking him on, though retics can be hard to manage at times, even for those with plenty of snake experience. Also I have seen/heard of many stories of rescue snakes (of numerous species) being described by the previous owner as tame and friendly to then behave entirely different in the care of the rescuer. In my opinion in many case this is actually because the animal is now kept properly and at the correct temperature and so has the energy to behave how it wishes.


Sorry for confusion basically I have introduced tap training to him as I am definitely aware how food driven retics. My question is more on the intelligence of these snakes for example when I had no choice but to soak him and he turned into the hulk😂 he went from handled every other day to left to shed out and digest a meal over the course of 2 weeks last night when I got him back out he seamed not as trustful with me and our progress has taken a step back . Even was attacking the hook which is unlike him. So guess what I’m trying to get at is do retics have grudge holding intelligence seams to me the one incident was remembered and has but a stain on our relationship 😂


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

Fizzy1991 said:


> Sorry for confusion basically I have introduced tap training to him as I am definitely aware how food driven retics. My question is more on the intelligence of these snakes for example when I had no choice but to soak him and he turned into the hulk😂 he went from handled every other day to left to shed out and digest a meal over the course of 2 weeks last night when I got him back out he seamed not as trustful with me and our progress has taken a step back . Even was attacking the hook which is unlike him. So guess what I’m trying to get at is do retics have grudge holding intelligence seams to me the one incident was remembered and has but a stain on our relationship 😂


Check out reach out reptiles on youtube.
Garrett Hartle.
He would concur, not only can they remember you, but an individual retic may dislike one individual, yet be receptive to another.

I guess just try to rebuild a level of tolerance to being present, and build from there.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Well if you're brave enough to do this:

'There is nothing quite like dangling your rod at the crack of dawn.'

You'll be fine!


----------



## Fizzy1991 (8 mo ago)

Swindinian said:


> Check out reach out reptiles on youtube.
> Garrett Hartle.
> He would concur, not only can they remember you, but an individual retic may dislike one individual, yet be receptive to another.
> 
> I guess just try to rebuild a level of tolerance to being present, and build from there.


 I will definitely check out his channel yer seamed less huffy with the hook today so just have to be careful we have no further upsets and I’m glad others have concerned there intelligence I felt his look yesterday boy if looks could kill lol


----------



## Fizzy1991 (8 mo ago)

Shellsfeathers&fur said:


> Well if you're brave enough to do this:
> 
> 'There is nothing quite like dangling your rod at the crack of dawn.'
> 
> You'll be fine!


Lmfao 🤣


----------



## Golgarth (Aug 27, 2008)

Retics are awesome clever snakes to work with. They learn, they look, they explore.

They do need you to think before you do anything with them though. You need to look at how they react, you have to give them a chance to move from mode to mode.It's easy to know when they are "not in the mood" and when they are. You really don't want a food bite.....


----------

